# Beinhart-Biketreff, Sa., 31.05., 14.00 Uhr, Wi.-Schierstein



## carboni (29. Mai 2008)

*Hallo Leutz*

_Schonn widder da, de Lago hat uns ausgespukkt. _






*Der Streckenplan*
... rund 40 km, ca. 850 hm, Tempolevel zwo, traillastig  
... Schlangenbad Up- und Down zwischen Steinbruch und Musensitz und ...
... noch Fragen?

*Wie immer ...*
... Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... Gäste willkommen (auf eigene Gefahr)
... bitte hier anmelden
... bei Fragen PM
... weitere Details im Samstagstreff-Fred, siehe oben.

In diesem Sinn: *Happy Trails*










Gruß
Achim


----------



## rumblestilz (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich nen Dogsitter organisieren kann (die Chancen stehen gut), bin ich dabei! 
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (30. Mai 2008)

Ich komme auch mit.  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2008)

ich vergleich noch die regenwahrscheinlichkeit
taunus <-> schwarzwald


----------



## tessa (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Achim,
wir (Dieter und ich) hätten auch Lust am Samstag mit zu biken. 

Wir sind (noch) keine Beinhart-Mitglieder, haben aber letztens mit Begeisterung das Fahrtechnik-Training (für Anfänger) in MZ mitgemacht. Auch waren wir vor zwei Wochen in den schönen Dolomiten und haben einige Touren mit 1000-1500 Höhenmetern gemacht. Das hat gut geklappt, aber ich bin sobald es schwieriger und/oder steiler wird noch ängstlich und schiebe dann... Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit euch mitkomme, da ich bis jetzt erst ca. 15 MTB-Touren gemacht habe. Gerne würden wir es mal ausprobieren, aber ohne, dass ich die anderen aufhalte/nerve.... 

Hast du von der Samstag-Tour eine GPS-Datei? Da wir ein Garmin-Gerät haben, könnten wir wenn das Sinn macht, auch langsamer zu zweit fahren und wir treffen uns ggf. bei einem Einkehrpunkt wieder?! Oder gibt es sowieso zwei Gruppen - eine schnellere und eine langsamere?!

Was meinst du? Wenn du denkst, die Tour ist eher nix für mich, dann ist das auch nicht schlimm. Ich denke, du hast hier Erfahrung und weißt, wie die anderen biken...

Viele Grüße aus Wiesbaden und Bonn
Petra und Dieter


----------



## picard (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Achim,

das kann ich mirt doch nicht entgehen lassen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## carboni (30. Mai 2008)

tessa schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> wir (Dieter und ich) hätten auch Lust am Samstag mit zu biken.
> 
> Wir sind (noch) keine Beinhart-Mitglieder, haben aber letztens mit Begeisterung das Fahrtechnik-Training (für Anfänger) in MZ mitgemacht. Auch waren wir vor zwei Wochen in den schönen Dolomiten und haben einige Touren mit 1000-1500 Höhenmetern gemacht. Das hat gut geklappt, aber ich bin sobald es schwieriger und/oder steiler wird noch ängstlich und schiebe dann... Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit euch mitkomme, da ich bis jetzt erst ca. 15 MTB-Touren gemacht habe. Gerne würden wir es mal ausprobieren, aber ohne, dass ich die anderen aufhalte/nerve....
> ...


 
Hallo Petra,

wir sind einigermaßen flexibel und nach dem Dolomiten-Training seid ihr sicher gut in Form. Kommt einfach vorbei und wir schau'n was geht oder fährt.  

GPS-Track macht wegen der erforderlichen Flexibilität wenig Sinn. In aller Regel fahren wir gemeinsam los und kommen, falls nichts Aussergewöhnliches dazwischen kommt (siehe Herbie, Sebastian, Volker ...), wieder gemeinsam an.  

 
Gruß
Achim


----------



## f.topp (30. Mai 2008)

Moin Achim, hört sich extrem interesant an, bin aber leider schon für ne andere tour gemeldet.
Bis denne frank
@ Holger hab die gabel drinne! Is gekauft! Is schon der hammer sone federgabel , ich erkenn mein Radl garnich wieder .


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2008)

f.topp schrieb:


> ... Is schon der hammer sone federgabel , ich erkenn mein Radl garnich wieder .


jetzt komm ich Dir ja gar nicht mehr hinterher


----------



## Waldi76 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Achim, ich werde morgen auch wieder mit fahren.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## f.topp (31. Mai 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jetzt komm ich Dir ja gar nicht mehr hinterher



Speed brings glory....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyko (31. Mai 2008)

Hi,
würde als nicht-Mitglied gerne mal mitfahren und mal sehen, ob ich mit euch mithalten kann.... ansonsten verabschiede ich mich einfach unterwegs....
Gruß, Dieter


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2008)

bergauf machen wir auch gern mal langsam. no worries.


----------



## Härtner (31. Mai 2008)

Arg wollten auch mitfahren. Habe es aber zu Spät gesehen jetzt fahren wir morgen schon auf den Feldberg, wobei heuer das Wetter nicht so schön ist.

Leider


----------



## Tweety (31. Mai 2008)

Wir sind auch dabei - solo.
Vielleicht bringen wir noch einen Scott-Fahrer mit - mal sehen.

Bis später,
Birgit & Jochen


----------



## mathias (31. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

dann sehen wir uns ja schon wieder 
Einen Scott-Fahrer, der arme Kerl.  
Bis gleich.

P.S. fahren die Beinharten auch bei Regen


----------



## Mr. Hide (31. Mai 2008)

Goedendag!

Voor de Mathias is niet de enige Nederlander, ik kom.

Hij is gestopt met regenen ....

Uw Heintje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicbiene (31. Mai 2008)

Hello again, 

bin auch dabei 
bis gleich, 
Biene


----------



## Darkwing (31. Mai 2008)

Komm auch mit.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Härtner (31. Mai 2008)

Vergesst bitte nicht das Schlauchboot und die Schwimmflügel mit zunehmen ^^


----------



## rumblestilz (31. Mai 2008)

Angesichts dessen, dass a. es sich hier (Mainz) immer mehr zuzieht, es b. in der Ferne vernehmlich rumpelt und c. auch mein Barometer mittlerweile auf Gewitter zeigt, mach ich einen auf Chicken  und dreh ne Runde im GoWa. Da bin ich nämlich schneller wieder zuhause, falls der Weltuntergang losbricht.
Viel Spaß dem unverzagten Rest und bis im Juli wieder (ab nächste Woche bin ich nämlich im Urlaub, ätsch!). 
Gacker gacker! Frank


----------



## flyko (31. Mai 2008)

....mir ist auch gerade die Lust vergangen...
viel Spaß, Dieter


----------



## Tweety (31. Mai 2008)

In der Mainzer Oberstadt schüttet es seit 20 Minuten, das hält die beste Regenjacke nicht aus und das hatten wir auch schon am Lago.... 

Folge: Wir fahren jetzt nicht los. Schade!

Für all diejenigen unter euch die doch fahren: Just love the ride...

Birgit & Jochen


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2008)

nur erhöhte luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## carboni (31. Mai 2008)

Schade, schade 

wir hätten so schön 'ne echte Gewitterübung machen können.  

Wir sind auf jeden Fall am Parkplatz, zur Not machen wir Theorie im Schauermanns Mobil. (Ess rehjend hier werklisch K..sch....e unn dungel isses aach noch).  

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Darkwing (31. Mai 2008)

Man, war das sch..... richtig besch... Mist, zum Ko...  Bin noch rechtzeitig losgefahren, um den Schauer in voller Länge genießen zu können  , war ziemlich schnell total durchnäßt  und hab dann nach einer Pause unter einer Brücke in Budenheim entnervt aufgegeben.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2008)

na ging doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (1. Juni 2008)

*Morsche* 

Wie sieht denn mein Rad aus und erst die Klamotten.  

Die erste  Viertelstunde des gestrigen Samstag-Biketreff war nun wirklich nichts für Genießer. Über eine Stunde lang gab es davor Gewitter und kräftigen Regen, trotzdem ließen sich einige Beinharte nicht abhalten und kamen zum Treff. Andi, Waldi und Jens kamen sogar direkt mit dem Rad - Respekt.  Dazu noch Hartmut und Michael und die Eistour-Mannschaft war fast komplett. Weil's Gewitter rum war und die Wolken teilweise hellgrau wurden machten wir uns auf den Weg. Kurz vor Frauenstein ließ der Regen nach, Höhe Walluf schien die Sonne und kurz vor Martinsthal konnten wir die Regenklamotten ausziehen - Super.  
*
Schlangenbad - das Tagesziel.*
Zickezacke zum Musensitz, Anfahrt zur "Schlangenbader Rutsche" mit Verlängerung durch unseren Local Michael. Der verdammte Weg machte sich zum Schluss einfach unsichtbar. Abfahrt über die Rutsche zu Achims Specialtrail, der war auf einmal am Anfang unsichtbar.  Jaja, das Grünzeug wächst einfach wie es will. Anschließend zum Steinbruch und über den Musensitz Zickezacke nach Schlangenbad zum "Schwarzenpunkt". Den Trail rauf und ne neue Variante runter in Richtung Rauenthal. Ein bisschen rutschig war es insgesamt schon. Noch ein bisschen spannender oder einfach anders als sonst auch. 
*Wir sind halt flexibel. * 

Zum Abschluss noch ein Sonnenbad am Pool bei Klerners in Walluf - was willst du mehr. 

*Und sonst noch?*

Mein zweiter Kettendefekt in drei Wochen, ich komm langsam in die Nähe des bisherigen Rekordhalters.
Den "Geburtstagsmenschen" Zena und Paffi an dieser Stelle nochmals alles Gute. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mousy (1. Juni 2008)

Das war gestern eine nette Tour.  

Erst ein bischen Regen ...





Dann ein bischen Sonne ...





Und in der Sonne sieht man auch den Dreck an den Rädern kaum noch ...





Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juni 2008)

wenn man die räder auch von vorne knipst *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Mr. Hide (1. Juni 2008)

Schee war´s  Danke für die neuen Wege an Achim und Michael (Brille = Fielmann )....

Wie am Gardasse, nur nasser, aber nach 5 Minuten Sonne, da war es eine Wonne!!!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Waldi76 (1. Juni 2008)

War wirkich eine sehr schöne Tour auf teilweise unbekannten Wegen. 
Bin froh dabei gewesen zu sein.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mousy (1. Juni 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn man die räder auch von vorne knipst *kopfschüttel*



Aber von hinten waren die doch völlig verdreckt, sowas kann man doch nicht vorzeigen.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juni 2008)

Mousy schrieb:


> Aber von hinten waren die doch völlig verdreckt, sowas kann man doch nicht vorzeigen.


dachte so von der seite "we walked in line"-mäßig


----------



## carboni (3. Juni 2008)

Darkwing schrieb:


> Man, war das sch..... richtig besch... Mist, zum Ko...  Bin noch rechtzeitig losgefahren, um den Schauer in voller Länge genießen zu können  , war ziemlich schnell total durchnäßt  und hab dann nach einer Pause unter einer Brücke in Budenheim entnervt aufgegeben.


 
Kopf hoch - diesen Samstag bekommst du eine neue Chance.  




@Hartmut _Märsie ferr die Bilders unn so. Schipp iss da._


Gruß
Achim


----------

